# Any insight on these Ohio Breeders?



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Just curious if anyone had any insight or experience with either of these breeders. 

About Locherie German Shepherds

Personally, I like that the breeder titles her own dogs, and even though I'm not by any means a good evaluator of what an excellent breeder should be, there wasn't anything on her website that lead me to believe she isn't anything less than responsible.
It also helps that she's only 1 hour and 20 minutes away from me. =)

Home

These breeders don't have a whole lot of information, but I suppose it's nothing a nice phone call couldn't fix. I think they're about a 3-4 hour drive from us, so that's really not bad at all. Location aside, what do you guys think? I like that under their "for sale" dogs you can access their pedigrees.

I thought Nemo's picture was particularly interesting; 
Nemo vom Clearcreek Bauernhof - German shepherd dog

:thinking: do you think his fur was wet previously and is in the process of drying? I have no idea what a plush-coat German Shepherd looks like, but that was my first guess, and yet his picture on the "for sale" page looks like a regular stock coat to me.  but what do I know? -shrug-

Oh!
USA - Registered Kennels
I found these breeders through a list on "United Schutzhund Clubs of America", if anyone wondered. 

Though I am particularly fond of the dark sables, bi-colors and blacks, I'll happily go with a black & red or might even settle for a black & tan if their temperament is everything I'm looking for. Still researching and researching and researching, and I probably will continue to be long into February or March. However, before I go off contacting breeders to ask questions in Florida or Washington state, I thought I'd check for some nice dogs within my own state first and form some kind of list of reputable breeders for later reference.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Trish (1st one) is really good. Have seen her dogs, comments from unbiased helpers is very positive on the temperamant and work of the dogs. To me, that is great feedback from non-club/paid helpers.

She is very upfront and correct about breeding.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's reassuring! Thank you Smithie86! I liked her the most out of the ones I posted, but she also put a link to another breeder in her "adults for sale" page, to Lindesfarne Home, and I'm a little curious about them as well.

I'm dead certain that they're members of the German Shepherd Dog Club of Northern Ohio that I was in contact with recently.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The other breeder she linked to is part of her club.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would contact Trish.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks! I'm considering giving her a call, and even if I don't buy from her kennel (since she doesn't have any adults available) she might be willing just to answer a few questions or point me in the right direction. Maybe she'll even let me go down for a visit? :thinking: we'll have to see.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Raizo said:


> I thought Nemo's picture was particularly interesting;
> Nemo vom Clearcreek Bauernhof - German shepherd dog
> 
> :thinking: do you think his fur was wet previously and is in the process of drying? I have no idea what a plush-coat German Shepherd looks like, but that was my first guess, and yet his picture on the "for sale" page looks like a regular stock coat to me.  but what do I know? -shrug-


His coat was the last thing I was looking at when I pulled up that photo........


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Rerun said:


> His coat was the last thing I was looking at when I pulled up that photo........



Is that...erm...bad? 
What exactly do you mean by that? Assuming you're talking about his pedigree, I am about as far from Pedigree-savvy as a person can be. So I don't know if you're horrified or amazed (or both).
:crazy:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I am not sure what 'kind' of German Shepherd you are looking for? I would contact the one that has been recommended. She might be able to figure out what kind of lines you are looking for. High drives, low drives, what work you are going to be doing. Remember too, you have varying degrees of drives within each litter. I had two lower drive pups out of 7 pups in my first litter. 

Someone has this saying in their signature, that I love. "A tired puppy is a good puppy" or something like that.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> Trish (1st one) is really good. Have seen her dogs, comments from unbiased helpers is very positive on the temperamant and work of the dogs. To me, that is great feedback from non-club/paid helpers.
> 
> She is very upfront and correct about breeding.


I'm not even in the market for a new dog, but she sounds like somebody I'd be interested in buying from.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> I am not sure what 'kind' of German Shepherd you are looking for? I would contact the one that has been recommended. She might be able to figure out what kind of lines you are looking for. High drives, low drives, what work you are going to be doing. Remember too, you have varying degrees of drives within each litter. I had two lower drive pups out of 7 pups in my first litter.
> 
> Someone has this saying in their signature, that I love. "A tired puppy is a good puppy" or something like that.


I have a very rough idea as to what I'm looking for, and I'll probably have a better understanding after I visit some clubs, but I think I'm going to email her, just to see if she can give me a helpful nudge in the right direction. She seems like a person I can trust.

Thanks for the feedback guys! I'll keep you all posted on what happens from here!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Raizo said:


> That's reassuring! Thank you Smithie86! I liked her the most out of the ones I posted, but she also put a link to another breeder in her "adults for sale" page, to Lindesfarne Home, and I'm a little curious about them as well.
> 
> I'm dead certain that they're members of the German Shepherd Dog Club of Northern Ohio that I was in contact with recently.


One of the ladies in my obedience/rally class has a Lindesfarne dog. She's a very nice dog, has a great temperment and is in training to be a therapy dog.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They have nice dogs-but the dogs they have listed for sale in the adults page is not a bi-color-not that that matters


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> One of the ladies in my obedience/rally class has a Lindesfarne dog. She's a very nice dog, has a great temperament and is in training to be a therapy dog.


Thank You! That's great to hear! Out of the breeders that I posted, I'm certainly leaning towards trusting Trish, and I sent her an email last night.



> Originally Posted by *Holland:* They have nice dogs-but the dogs they have listed for sale in the adults page is not a bi-color-not that that matters


Is she what you'd call a blanket back instead? I'm not very familiar with all of the different patterns. Since I'm not really looking for a female shepherd I kinda didn't look too hard at her. ^^ She is pretty though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You may want to contact a local GSD breed club. They could probably steer you to some decent breeders in your area. 

GSDCNO is the one I am a member of. They have a website, if you are intersested, I can find it for you, or google it.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Blanket black and tan


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Raizo said:


> I thought Nemo's picture was particularly interesting;
> Nemo vom Clearcreek Bauernhof - German shepherd dog


I don't know anything about conformation but I think he has an extreme angle to his back or that is a really bad stack. Can a breeder, or someone with experience, please expand on what they think of his angle?


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

selzer said:


> You may want to contact a local GSD breed club. They could probably steer you to some decent breeders in your area.
> 
> GSDCNO is the one I am a member of. They have a website, if you are intersested, I can find it for you, or google it.


xD I've actually emailed the Breeder Referral Person and discussed what I was looking for...but I didn't actually get _referred to anything._ 

So I went to the United Schutzhund Clubs of America website and used their Breeder Directory to find breeders in my state. I've contacted Trish, from Locherie Kennel actually, and now I'm just waiting on a reply. 



> Originally Posted by *Jax08* I don't know anything about conformation but I think he has an extreme angle to his back or that is a really bad stack. Can a breeder, or someone with experience, please expand on what they think of his angle?


Now that you mention it, and now that I'm looking at the picture again, he might just be standing kind of awkwardly. But I know nothing as to how a proper stack is supposed to look like, so ignore me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, they will give out names of people who have contacted them with puppies available. I do not know of anyone who has any currently, and they are mostly showline people, American and some German.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

selzer said:


> Well, they will give out names of people who have contacted them with puppies available. I do not know of anyone who has any currently, and they are mostly showline people, American and some German.


Oh, I see. Thanks for telling me! I don't think Showline is what I'm looking for, but I'll keep my mind open to the possibilities.


----------

